# Passion for Power - Classic Motor Show



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

Is anyone going to the Passion for Power Motor Show being held in the Eventcity Exhibition Centre Manchester next weekend the 6/7th of April.

Passion for Power - Classic Motor Show
FREE PARKING!

http://www.eventcity.co.uk/whats-on/


----------



## Bigosean (Feb 15, 2013)

I may bob along to this for a couple of hours, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Thanks am in liverpool not far


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be taking my Merc 2.5-16 and shall be on the MB Club stand. I'm new to Detailing World so if anybody goes to the show, nip onto the stand and say hello. It'll be good to meet a few forum members - there's normally free brews on offer too!


----------

